# Wanted - old 531 bike or frame



## Big Bren (2 Dec 2007)

I'm looking for an old 531 bike or frame for a fixie project. It needs to be relatively small - 50cm or below. Ideally I'm after a Raleigh, but that's not essential.

I'm prepared to pay a fair price for the right bike.


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (2 Dec 2007)

I have a smalled frame Sid Motram(?) frame which I think is 501. 

When I get the time I'll dig it out of the shed and check it for size etc.

Is there any rush for a suitable frame, Big Bren?


----------



## Big Bren (2 Dec 2007)

Thanks for that LotP. No rush at all btw - whenever you're ready.


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (29 Dec 2007)

Not forgot, Big Bren, just haven't been into the shed for a while. The frame should be hanging on the wall at the back.


----------



## ASC1951 (16 Feb 2008)

Big Bren said:


> I'm looking for an old 531 bike or frame for a fixie project. It needs to be relatively small - 50cm or below.


Any interest in my old frame, Bren? I sent you a PM.

If not, I'll take it round to the tip.


----------



## Hilldodger (21 Feb 2008)

Lord of the Teapot said:


> I have a smalled frame Sid Motram(?) frame which I think is 501.
> 
> When I get the time I'll dig it out of the shed and check it for size etc.
> 
> Is there any rush for a suitable frame, Big Bren?




Aarrgghh!! that's a Leicester made frame and needs to be in the heritage collection!

We have 531 frames at Cyclemagic and can surely sort something out so that the Mottram comes here and a decent frame goes to big Bren


----------



## Zoiders (23 Feb 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> Aarrgghh!! that's a Leicester made frame and needs to be in the heritage collection!
> 
> We have 531 frames at Cyclemagic and can surely sort something out so that the Mottram comes here and a decent frame goes to big Bren


Just to make you sick Roger old chap

A chap gave usa 27" wheeled Mercian at back2bikes last week

I asked him if he was sure but he didnt bat an eyelid, said it was worth nowt and he wasnt intrested in ebaying it

Oh, we had a hobbs as well from the late 40s, and we also have a 50s viking with bar end shifters


----------



## Hilldodger (23 Feb 2008)

Zoiders said:


> Just to make you sick Roger old chap
> 
> A chap gave usa 27" wheeled Mercian at back2bikes last week
> 
> ...




Not sick at all - we have such stuff all the time and I was recently given a very original 1936 Raleigh Record Ace We're always being given trikes, recumbents, tandems etc. Oh, and we had a Mercian in a few weeks ago - didn't even need cleaning

But, a Leicester made bike or frame really should end up in the Cycle Heritage Leicester collection


----------



## Zoiders (23 Feb 2008)

Someone gave us an old box full of bike and lathe bits

I found a Sturmey Archer ASC 3 speed fixed hub in it...which was nice

We havent built it in to a wheel yet as we have all the parts but an operating rod which was a funny length compared to the normal sturmeys


----------



## Hilldodger (23 Feb 2008)

Zoiders said:


> Someone gave us an old box full of bike and lathe bits
> 
> I found a Sturmey Archer ASC 3 speed fixed hub in it...which was nice
> 
> We havent built it in to a wheel yet as we have all the parts but an operating rod which was a funny length compared to the normal sturmeys




Best not to tell too many people about the stuff we get or more people might be after it


----------



## Tabs27 (21 Jul 2009)

Big Bren said:


> I'm looking for an old 531 bike or frame for a fixie project. It needs to be relatively small - 50cm or below. Ideally I'm after a Raleigh, but that's not essential.
> 
> I'm prepared to pay a fair price for the right bike.




Hi I Have an OLD Elswick with a 531 frame if you're interested let me know


----------



## Tabs27 (21 Jul 2009)

Hi I Have an OLD Elswick with a 531 frame if you're interested let me know


----------



## jennyfifi (15 Aug 2009)

I was registered at your forum. I have printed the test message. Do not delete, please. 


gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3 - Sonnerie portable MP3 est en effet un pouvoir de l'innovation technologique. Êtes-vous familier avec cette sonnerie portable?gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3


----------



## peanut (22 Aug 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> Best not to tell too many people about the stuff we get or more people might be after it



tooo late I'm afraid

Can i have a Hobbs please.... canna canna... huh ? go on 

My Dad's first job in 1941 after leaving school was to work in Hobbs at the Barbican He got called up shortly afterwards. Always wanted to get a Hobbs before my old man falls off the perch.
He's 87 now so I'd better get my skates on


----------



## Wicksie (2 Sep 2009)

Hi all,
I'm after a very cheap frame around 50-54cm's if anyone has one in London?
Many thanks.


----------

